# Star Wars The Mandalorian: Staffel 2 kommt im Oktober nach Deutschland



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars The Mandalorian: Staffel 2 kommt im Oktober nach Deutschland*

						In diesem Jahr soll die bislang erfolgreiche Serie weiter ausgebaut werden und eine zweite Staffel erhalten. Zudem soll es Spin-offs geben. Alles abrufbar im kostenpflichtigen Streaming-Dienst Disney Plus.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars The Mandalorian: Staffel 2 kommt im Oktober nach Deutschland*


----------



## tallantis (7. Februar 2020)

Ob es wen gibt der auf den März wartet für die Serie? :^)


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (7. Februar 2020)

tallantis schrieb:


> Ob es wen gibt der auf den März wartet für die Serie? :^)



In den Köpfen der Disney Manager vielleicht, aber in der Realität nicht...

Da viele Leute Serien ohnehin auf Englisch gucken, ist meist total egal wann es "wo" released wird (in Zeiten des Internets eh schwierig).


----------



## Rollora (7. Februar 2020)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> In den Köpfen der Disney Manager vielleicht, aber in der Realität nicht...
> 
> Da viele Leute Serien ohnehin auf Englisch gucken, ist meist total egal wann es "wo" released wird (in Zeiten des Internets eh schwierig).



In einer Serie wo die Story dünn ist und der Hauptcharakter sowieso kaum spricht, ist die Sprache wirklicch vernachlässigbar


----------



## Rizoma (8. Februar 2020)

Wie so ziemlich alles was nach Episode 6 kam (mit Ausnahme von Rouge One) und Star Wars im Namen hatte hat mich auch The Mandalorian sehr enttäuscht. Für mich ist die Marke Tod. Bei Star Trek hat man auch nicht immer alles richtig gemacht in der Vergangenheit aber im Vergleich zum langweiligen und öden Mandalorian rockt Picard .


----------



## Mahoy (8. Februar 2020)

tallantis schrieb:


> Ob es wen gibt der auf den März wartet für die Serie? :^)



Wieso, um sie noch einmal mit möglicherweise fragwürdiger Synchro zu schauen?  

Aber auf die zweite Staffel freue ich mich, denn neben "Rogue One" war das mal wieder etwas, was ich auch mit Star Wars assoziiere. Und in Serie gibt es auch mehr Abwechslung als den doch etwas schwermütigen Grundton von "Rogue One".


----------

